# RMC Grad Parade?



## FormerHorseGuard (18 Feb 2021)

I found this picture on the wall where I work. It is badly faded, been on the wall for over 20 years. Thought some of you RMC Grads might enjoy  the peek in the past. It is faded and very  dirty, but maybe some one remembers it.


----------



## Weinie (18 Feb 2021)

FormerHorseGuard said:


> I found this picture on the wall where I work. It is badly faded, been on the wall for over 20 years. Thought some of you RMC Grads might enjoy  the peek in the past. It is faded and very  dirty, but maybe some one remembers it.


Maybe some one remembers the pilot 3rd from left


----------



## SeaKingTacco (18 Feb 2021)

I would be almost certain that this photo was taken on the Royal Roads parade square. Given that there are no females visible in the photo, it would have to pre-date 1984.


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Feb 2021)

SeaKingTacco said:


> I would be almost certain that this photo was taken on the Royal Roads parade square. Given that there are no females visible in the photo, it would have to pre-date 1984.


👍🏼  Actually wearing pill boxes correctly is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Ostrozac (18 Feb 2021)

SeaKingTacco said:


> it would have to pre-date 1984.


The picture shows a 30% moustache ratio — I’d say late 1970’s.


----------



## exspy (18 Feb 2021)

The Cadet 7th from the left with the 'tache looks very much like Ed K., who attended CMR for two years before taking advantage of opportunities in the private sector. He became a civilian circa 1978. Haven't seen him in years.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Feb 2021)

Good2Golf said:


> 👍🏼  Actually wearing pill boxes correctly is a dead giveaway.


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Feb 2021)

Weinie said:


> Maybe some one remembers the pilot 3rd from left


----------

